# food truck VS shared commercial kitchen



## kathydowling (Aug 12, 2013)

I am having a difficult time finding an affordable commercial kitchen to rent in the Knoxville area, and I thought of possibly going the route of using a food truck to accommodate the kitchen space. Can anyone advise if this is  a practical alternative.  I only need a small baking area for cookie baking.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Does Tennessee have a _cottage law_? That is a home based non-PHF food business?

Yup, it does! See: http://www.agriculture.utk.edu/news/releases/2012/05-NewDomesticKitchenRules.html


----------

